# Mojacar/ Garrucha



## francophile51 (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi
I am coming to this area for a " familiarisation visit" at the end of this month - November 2017. Deliberately chosen this time of year to get a real feel for life outside the tourist season.I have been an expat in France for 20 years and feel that it's time for a change. Would very much appreciate feedback on pros and cons for this area. Similarly,is there anyone who has been living there for a while who would be happy to meet up over a coffee or a beer so that I can pick their brains!


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

francophile51 said:


> Hi
> I am coming to this area for a " familiarisation visit" at the end of this month - November 2017. Deliberately chosen this time of year to get a real feel for life outside the tourist season.I have been an expat in France for 20 years and feel that it's time for a change. Would very much appreciate feedback on pros and cons for this area. Similarly,is there anyone who has been living there for a while who would be happy to meet up over a coffee or a beer so that I can pick their brains!


Lovely area but you should be made aware of this, although probably nothing to worry about after all these years: Palomares bombs: Spain waits for US to finish nuclear clean-up - BBC News


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Hi Francophile, I live in Mojacar Playa for half the year. I am in Ireland now so cannot arrange to meet you. The case for purchasing (and I always recommending for at least 5 weeks beforehand):-
1. Mojacar Playa is a resort situated in the warmest and driest area of mainland Spain.
2. Most of my Brit neighbours lived elsewhere in Spain before moving to Mojacar Playa.
3. There is scope for rental your property while you are not using it.
4. Walks there are on the level or as difficult as you wish if you walk inland. There are cliff walks, hill walks, superb driving in any direction with magnificent scenery.
5. Property is at its lowest prices now.
6. Mojacar Playa although quiet outside of high season is vibrant enough in the off season.
7. The local population is 50/50 expats and Spaniards.
8. Almeria Airport is 45 mins drive away and there is a shuttle service if needed.
9. The promenade walk was extended last year.
10. The resort is recovering faster than others from the recession.
11. Eating out is good and expensive with a huge international choice of food. No fast food outlets.
12. Mojacar Pueblo is 1.5 miles distant - beautiful white village perched on top of a small mountain. Use the local bus service as a walk to the Pueblo is not easy.


----------



## tony3121 (Mar 5, 2017)

Leper said:


> Hi Francophile, I live in Mojacar Playa for half the year. I am in Ireland now so cannot arrange to meet you. The case for purchasing (and I always recommending for at least 5 weeks beforehand):-
> 1. Mojacar Playa is a resort situated in the warmest and driest area of mainland Spain.
> 2. Most of my Brit neighbours lived elsewhere in Spain before moving to Mojacar Playa.
> 3. There is scope for rental your property while you are not using it.
> ...



If eating out is expensive then i would think this could put people off this area.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

tony3121 said:


> If eating out is expensive then i would think this could put people off this area.


Apologie, apologies I meant to say inexpensive not expensive.

Regards
Lep


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

We liked it a lot when we visited. Recommend it.


----------



## tony3121 (Mar 5, 2017)

Leper said:


> Apologie, apologies I meant to say inexpensive not expensive.
> 
> Regards
> Lep


lol, that makes it more appealing.


----------



## francophile51 (Sep 19, 2017)

*Thanks*



Leper said:


> Hi Francophile, I live in Mojacar Playa for half the year. I am in Ireland now so cannot arrange to meet you. The case for purchasing (and I always recommending for at least 5 weeks beforehand):-
> 1. Mojacar Playa is a resort situated in the warmest and driest area of mainland Spain.
> 2. Most of my Brit neighbours lived elsewhere in Spain before moving to Mojacar Playa.
> 3. There is scope for rental your property while you are not using it.
> ...


Hi Leper 
Thanks very much for your helpful and positive reply. Shame that you won't be there to have a chat. I've found a Facebook group in Mojacar and I'll see if that will provide me with a living and breathing contact. All best,Bob


----------



## cermignano (Feb 9, 2017)

Let us know how it goes


----------

